# Guess what I got in the post



## martin-green (11 May 2018)

A while ago I ordered a solar pump (with battery back up) well it has arrived today so I am going to make a video of it working .........But its too dark now, in the mean time here is the solar panel


----------



## martin-green (13 May 2018)

After some rain, we actually had a small bit of sunshine


----------

